# Selling my timeshare back to Marriott



## anne1125 (Oct 27, 2005)

If I want to sell my timeshare back to Marriott how do I do it?  Is there a department to call?  

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## Dave M (Oct 27, 2005)

Start by calling Owner Services - 800-845-4226.

However, it's unlikely that Marriott will actually buy your week from you. A lot depends on your resort and season. The normal method is that Marriott will offer to sell your week for you. 

Unless you have a Platinum week at a resort no longer in original sales, Marriott might say no thanks or put you on a waiting list that could take months or years.

Please report back (without identifying your resort) of your experience.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 27, 2005)

Also note that Marriott takes a 40% commission from the selling price.


----------



## CMF (Oct 27, 2005)

*What's for sale?*

Just curious.

Charles


----------



## Dave M (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry, but posting that info, once Anne has indicated an interest in selling, is not permitted. It would be an open invitation for others to contact her and make an offer. We are very strict about what constitutes an unallowable ad. 

Anne knows the rules and that's why she didn't identify the resort or season in her OP.


----------



## CMF (Oct 27, 2005)

*I should have sent Anne a Private Message.*

My apologies Mr. Dave.

Charles


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 27, 2005)

I just spoke to Marriott and if we decide to have them resell our unit we are 2nd on the list.  The phone number for resales is 1-866-682-4547.

The current market price of our unit has gone up so much (in 3 1/2 years) that we will get almost what we paid when we get the 60% of the sale.

Still not sure if we're selling, but it's really nice to know that we won't be losing more than a few hundred dollars (and we've had some great trades).

We'll probably think about it some more.

Anne


----------



## KathyPet (Oct 28, 2005)

Anne,  Interesting that they could tell you where you would be in the selling pecking order list.  I am suposedly on a "list" to sell one of our timeshares.  When I called to check last week and asked where I am on the list I was told there was no way for them to check that for me.


----------



## JimC (Oct 28, 2005)

When Mariott sells are they simply putting your week in their inventory to sell at their current retail price?  If so then I would think each resort has several lists one for each season, unit size, EOY/EY and view (where applicable)?


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jim, they do sell resales at the current developer price, each resort, size and view and season is different.

The woman I spoke to said there was only 1 of our type of timeshare currently available and ours would be next in line.

I did make a typo above.  We purchased 4 1/2 years ago.

Anne


----------



## JimC (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Anne.  One more question, if I may.  Does Marriott have an exclusive or non-exclusive listing?  Can you ask them to sell it as well as say put it on Redweek yourself or list with another resale broker?


----------



## anne1125 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jim, I don't know.  I would think you could always remove it from their list if it hasn't been sold, but I'm not sure.

Nice woman at that phone number I listed.  Very willing to answer questions.

Anne


----------



## Gadabout (Oct 28, 2005)

Have you looked at this site as a reseller?  It is a Marriott owners' group. They mention TUG near the bottom....

http://www.ownertrades.com/


----------



## DougH (Oct 28, 2005)

KathyPet said:
			
		

> Anne,  Interesting that they could tell you where you would be in the selling pecking order list.  I am suposedly on a "list" to sell one of our timeshares.  When I called to check last week and asked where I am on the list I was told there was no way for them to check that for me.



I listed my Kauai Beach Club thru Marriott and was told where I was on the priority list anytime I called.  Started out at #106 on the list...took 3 years to get to #6.  Then they called me up and bought it directly from me, and I got the same $$ as if they'd sold it normally.

And...even after their hefty % commission, I ended up making about $6k profit over my initial purchase price.


----------

